# Cherry Burl Duck Call



## BrentWin (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's one that I turned out of some cherry burl I got here on WB. Sorry, I can't remember who it came from. I must be getting old or I have too much wood. Nah, I must be getting old.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF2035-001_zpsd1a1191b.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2014)

Dats sharp looking !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Aug 27, 2014)

As always really nice. You make some good looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2014)

Very nice, Brent!

That came from me - you were going to make that one to send back to me.  (Not really - definitely didn't come from me! Cherry burl is a favorite of mine and I'm not sure I'd be able to surrender a piece that nice looking!)


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 28, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Brent!
> 
> That came from me - you were going to make that one to send back to me.  (Not really - definitely didn't come from me! Cherry burl is a favorite of mine and I'm not sure I'd be able to surrender a piece that nice looking!)



Matt,

You should have stuck with your original line, I wouldn't have remembered and would have sent you this one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Matt,
> 
> You should have stuck with your original line, I wouldn't have remembered and would have sent you this one.



LOL! Ah, but I couldn't have done that to you!

Besides, I don't hunt or even own a gun. Though I do greatly admire the work you guys do and the precision and attention to detail that it takes to make a call that doesn't just look very good, but also functions well. And while I would like to eventually own a few pieces of functional art from some of you call makers here, if I ever got a call its primary uses would be to entertain our toddler son and annoy my wife! Or maybe as an eventual gift for my brother-in-law who both duck and goose hunts.


----------



## fredito (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice, that one would go on my shelf, not my lanyard for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 29, 2014)

Whether you hunt shouldn't matter. At some point I want a squirrel bark just to mess with the local population.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't know how I missed that one... great looking call, Brent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

